# Warrant Officer appointments



## crooks.a (7 Sep 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking for some images of the CWO appointment ranks (CF CWO, Base WO, Command CWO, and any others that I missed). I checked out the CF Army Rank Insignia area, but the images there are too small for my use.

I did manage to find myself a Command CWO one of a good size, however I would prefer digital.

Thanks for the help. I apologize if this is posted in the wrong location.


----------



## Rheostatic (7 Sep 2010)

There are also Brigade CWO and Fleet CPO, see the CF dress instructions, p. 3-2-8.


----------



## crooks.a (7 Sep 2010)

Awesome, thanks.


----------

